# remote trip tops



## murphy4trees (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8g__syN4_I

3 minutes... some nice shots


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok, so lets take that pine top you crashed in the old guys yard for example.. why was this 'remote tripping' necessary there? what was the point again?


----------



## Treetom (Oct 2, 2010)

*Where's the chipper shot?*

You left me hangin' by not showing the chipper buzz up that branch.  And I just gotta point out that the blue-haired ground person had no PPE.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 2, 2010)

Murphy's Academy Vids

Nice vid, Mur.


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 3, 2010)

Who drives your skid steer?

Do you use contract climbers?


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 15, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Ok, so lets take that pine top you crashed in the old guys yard for example.. why was this 'remote tripping' necessary there? what was the point again?



No of course it wan't necessary there. I could have easily cut it and let it fall, or called for the pull right from the bucket.. You gotta remember .. this is HOLLYWOOD (treeman style)... 

Plus you gotta practice that stuff in non-critical situations.. I pulled this 40' dead oak top directly back against its lean to the only possible LZ with that same cut... Had to come down and move the bucket before pulling... missed the money shot... camera turned off accidentally.. second time that happened..


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 15, 2010)

a_lopa said:


> Who drives your skid steer?
> 
> Do you use contract climbers?




I have one operator that is off the charts with that machine... Learned a lot from him... have some good video, but gonna wait on that for now.. I can do some of what he does by now, and make it look OK, but still faking it..

Contract climbers get used once in a great while.. Most of them just piss me off.. only a couple I like, but they tend to be busy and hard to get a hold of, when the economy is OK.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 17, 2010)

Why didnt you just drop the whole tree if you're going to just bomb the top like that?


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 22, 2010)

Couple of questions Daniel, are you sure it was wise to put that much load on that tree? After watching the butt shatter like that, on the Pine, it makes me wonder if that was a wise call?
Second, what was that cut at 2:05? I've never seen anything like that before?


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 22, 2010)

Pine was solid all the way through, just broke becasue of the way it landed on the padding logs...

That cut is the same cut as all the rest. Its just short, only a couple inches of "step", to keep the stump ALAP.. we were grinding and hauling the grindings..


----------

